# 2.0 new beetle Coolant boiling. Help



## imojsimpsun (Sep 22, 2010)

Car has overheated since an engine swap from an 03 jetta. Coolant boils after a 15 minute minute drive. Have had to refill coolant after about a month. Any suggestions?


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Are the fans working? 1st thing to check are fuses on top of the battery. If you are having to re-fill, look at the plastic flange on the right side of the block...they tend to fail and leak. 

Those two things are simple and cheap to check and fix if that's the case.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I hope you aren't driving the car much if its overheating. You can cause damage that way.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imojsimpsun (Sep 22, 2010)

Its a daily. But i dont drive much. The engine stays at a normal running temp. There is coolant residue on both sides of my engine so i dont really know where. Its coming from but i have replaced that plastic piece a while ago. My fans turn on about 20 seconds into turning the car on and my temp light turns on as soon as my car turns on also, even after a cold start.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Do you have a temp gauge installed?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Where is it leaking on the engine? Is it coming from around where the head and block meet? It could be a headgasket too. You may also want to flush the coolant system, and then put in some fresh coolant/water mix. There may be too much water, which will also cause boiling. good luck.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you're losing pressure in your system (ie: pressure leak due to cracked resevoir, loose cap, etc, etc) the coolant will boil before you even get to operating temps. Have your system tested before you fry your motor.


----------



## imojsimpsun (Sep 22, 2010)

I going
To
Do an entire coolant flush this weekend. I heard that if vw coolant and universal mix it causes blockage with in the head. I actually just blew my cooling flange last night on the highway. I sealed most with rtv but its still leaking slowly.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

I had mixed for a short term it didn't do anything. Long term effect maybe?


----------



## imojsimpsun (Sep 22, 2010)

So i replaced the cooling flange. Before that process i also flushed the entire coolant out. Adding about 10 gallons of distilled water through the system before it finally. Came out clear. I let the coolant settle to find thin grey residue sitting at the bottom of the bucket. Anyone have a clue as to what it is? Anyways i hope the temp light is fixed. It hasnt over heated since the replaced flange last night and ive driven about 70 miles since.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Did you mix coolants? Could be from that, though its usually a brown sludge.


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

The white stuff is probably calcium deposits or something if its white flaky.... if it's more of a bizzare yogurt-like substance, that could be oil that found its way into your coolant. Are you sure the coolant is "boiling away" and not leaking? Pay close attention to your flanges and water pump.

Really, you shouldn't be driving it at all before fixing the leak. Unless you're up for a potential second engine swap.


----------

